# Windows 10 stuck in a restart loop



## Rawrcolond (Jan 28, 2018)

My computer has been stuck in a reboot loop for the past 24 hours. I can't get past the windows logo, some of the solutions online didn't apply to me. I tried putting in a windows 10 CD I created using the windows media creation tool but that didn't work at all. I didn't install any new programs or update any drivers. When it reboots it gives me a bunch of different blue screens of death


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-10-stuck-in-endless-reboot-loop

Then scroll down to, and start following the instructions where it starts with "If you *cannot enter Safe Mode*, then you may then have to boot into Windows 10 with your *Windows Installation Media* or *Recovery Drive* and ..."


----------

